

Show HN: Likely Target – News liked by others who share your interests - genwin
http://likelytarget.com/

======
julespitt
Great idea, I can't tell you how tiring I'm finding the one-dimension
"trending" trend as it provides exactly no value to me.

But this has always been a pretty challenging thing to make work so I
appreciate the attempt.

Does the front page rank by overall votes? Seems to me it might make sense to
randomize by diversity of link upvote/downvotes (maybe the more divisive
links?) as I'm having a hard time finding stories I'm interested in and they
do seem rather too similar.

~~~
genwin
Thanks! There's no front page; every page is unique. Before you vote the page
is a random selection of the most popular stuff. After voting you also get
related links. It'll need more users before it'll really shine.

